# Knicks @ Celtics: Nov 24, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

For some reason I can't add the graphics, and I don't have the patience right now to figure it out. So here is the water down version of the game thread:

Knicks:


> Until further notice, Stephon Marbury and Jamal Crawford will be starting for the Knicks. Steve Francis asked to sit down. The $33 million pairing wasn't faring well, so Knicks coach Isiah Thomas agreed to split up the former All-Stars before Wednesday's loss in Minnesota. He seems committed to at least explore this option. "My job is to figure out a way to get the most out of them," Thomas said. "Right now, I'm getting good play, but I'm not getting the most out of them.


Celtics:


> Until further notice, Stephon Marbury and Jamal Crawford will be starting for the Knicks. Steve Francis asked to sit down. The $33 million pairing wasn't faring well, so Knicks coach Isiah Thomas agreed to split up the former All-Stars before Wednesday's loss in Minnesota. He seems committed to at least explore this option. "My job is to figure out a way to get the most out of them," Thomas said. "Right now, I'm getting good play, but I'm not getting the most out of them.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

52-47 Halftime (Knicks)


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Catwoman's doghouse keeping the Knicks up..*

Curry, Frye, and Francis all dominant at the half. Marbury sinking further into the abyss.


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

The Knick destred Boston. Francis kept getting to the line, and Lee almost had a triple-double.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

im happy. Knicks murdered Celtics. Sucks David didnt get his triple double though


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Steve Francis scored 22 points, Eddy Curry added 21 points and 10 rebounds, and the New York Knicks snapped a three-game losing streak with a 101-77 victory over the Boston Celtics on Friday night.The Celtics (4-8) have dropped their last two games after putting together their first three-game winning streak since April 2005. The Knicks (5-9) beat the Celtics for only the sixth time in their last 22 tries.Channing Frye added 13 points and six rebounds and David Lee had 11 points, 13 rebounds and eight assists for the Knicks, who outscored the Celtics 48-26 in the paint and outrebounded them, 48 to 30.That helped open things up for Francis, who had 12 points in the third quarter, when the Knicks outscored the Celtics 29-14.Quentin Richardson, who had struggled from the field in the Knicks' four previous contests, scored 17 points. Reserve Nate Robinson, who had tallied one point in his last two games, added 11 points. Jamal Crawford, who scored 37 points in his last outing against the Celtics, was held to four.Wally Szczerbiak led the Celtics with 16 points. Paul Pierce, Boston's leading scorer, was held to 12 points. Sebastian Telfair added 12 points.The Knicks overcame an eight-point Boston lead in the second quarter to grab a 52-47 advantage at halftime. Led by 15 points from Curry, and nine rebounds and five assists from Lee, the Knicks outscored the Celtics 28-14 in the paint in the first half.Game notesAfter not attempting a field goal in 29 minutes against the Timberwolves on Wednesday night, Richardson took the first shot of the game -- and missed. He shot 7-for-11 from the field on Friday after shooting 5-for-31 from the field in his previous four games. Frye, who scored six points in the teams' last meeting, scored nine points in the first quarter. Robinson has scored in double figures in 10 of 14 games. Red Sox manager Terry Francona watched the game courtside.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261124002


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

good game. Lee just continues to get double-doubles. And man if Curry would play like that every night, we wouldn't be on his case so much.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You know your front line sucks when... 

Eddy Curry goes 20/10 on your *** 
Eddy Curry outrebounds your entire starting front line (!) 
Eddy Curry and Channing Frye score as many points as all your forwards combined 
All 5'9" of Nate Robinson has more boards than your center 
The Knicks backup power forward has more assists than your point guard and nearly records a triple double


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Its about time that the Coach sees the BIGGEST Problem on this Knick Team which is not any of the Knicks Gaurds but in the TWO Frontcourt Starters Curry & Frye. 
Giving Mr. David Lee 32 Plus MPG will lead to alot of Knick WINS. 

I would have said that Curry & Frye paid the Boston Celtics Frontcourt players to get some points and rebounds but I cant because Mr. David Lee played 32 minutes in this Knick WIN. 
He is the BEST Consistent player on this roster this season.

*An ALL-STAR is Born on this Knick Roster and his name is Mr. David (Debush) Lee. *

Curry and Frye been balleting in the frontcourt to long where Little Nate have as much Blockshots and defensive rebounds as both put together. They are The Knicks BIGGEST-Problem. 
Lee & Balkman does a better job in the Frontcourt in every game than Curry and Frye...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>15-15</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-68*</TD><TD>*4-12*</TD><TD>*29-39*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*36*</TD><TD>*48*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*101*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*74.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 17 (10)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #006532; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>BOSTON CELTICS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Wally Szczerbiak, GF</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Sebastian Telfair, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rajon Rondo, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Leon Powe, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*29-76*</TD><TD>*4-21*</TD><TD>*15-18*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*77*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38.2%*</TD><TD>*19.0%*</TD><TD>*83.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (17</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I thought Wally made a lot of threes.


----------

